# On Tandem !



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2015)

Going out on tandem tomorrow. My mate has asked me if I want to go with him. Last weekend he did c2c in 14.5 hours in a day on a Brompton (little wheels). He is super fit   Will let you know if I survive


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2015)

Pushed the wrong button in title


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 29, 2015)

Good luck Hobie, I've only tried a tandem once, it was surprisingly hard work


----------



## Copepod (Aug 29, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Pushed the wrong button in title



Do you want a moderator to edit title, Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2015)

Just been getting my gear ready. Camel back with energy bars coming out the sides  ,skid lid,& if I come off gloves   Looking forward to it. Its my mate  who did Nissan test track 4-wheel drive bank. I went over backwards & did my hand in (Test track injury ). Its a Cannondale Tandem (v.Good)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for putting my mishap right Copepod


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2015)

Did more than 20mile on Tandem/ Its weird not having handle bars that turn & no brakes . Did banks of Wear & Tyne. Ex day


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Did more than 20mile on Tandem/ Its weird not having handle bars that turn & no brakes . Did banks of Wear & Tyne. Ex day



Well done Hobie!


----------

